# harman kardon ca470 ca280 ca1500



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just discovered these amps while searching for new amps. I know these are from 2008, but was curious if anyone here is running these? This spring if I can find some for sale I wanna grab these, which I know will be hard since they were never available in the us. So any info would be great.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

renewing my search for these amps. if anybody can help sources these for me thanks. I would like A pair of 4 channels - CA470. A pair of CA1500M. And a pair of the CA280. I might be interested in a pair of CA5250. Please let me know.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

Well any amp its about taste, in my case I've been collecting Harman/Kardon car audio for 20 years, any amp of H/K it's hard to find them, but the one you are asking are harder to get them, for my ears they are pretty good, I love them.



manish said:


> renewing my search for these amps. if anybody can help sources these for me thanks. I would like A pair of 4 channels - CA470. A pair of CA1500M. And a pair of the CA280. I might be interested in a pair of CA5250. Please let me know.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

See they seem very common over seas.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

manish said:


> They seem very common over seas.



I've been watching a CA-260 on eBay recently that's located in Italy. It's been relisted several times...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amplificatore-auto-Harman-Kardon-Ca-260/123753372788

Really great classic amps. If you do end up with any of these, I would have them thoroughly checked out by a tech before powering them up, even if they look perfect cosmetically.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I have my set up ready of those amplifiers


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice! 
These are the ones I'm looking for. And they aren't expensive. I'm trying to find a trust worthy connection in the area where these are readily available.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

EricP72 did you find some of the Harman/Kardon amplifiers you were searching.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope. I gave up.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

Ohhh wao 😬


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

😉


----------

